

You can now order a Parajet skycar for $80k - ca98am79
http://www.parajetautomotive.com/buy_skycar/category/place_an_order/

======
ca98am79
Parajet flew and drove its prototype from London to Timbuktu in January 2009:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCwuMUeR5VM>

